

The joys of delicious Nickel Carbonyl - donw
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2004/03/28/thing_i_wont_work_with_2_nickel_carbonyl.php

======
ojbyrne
Someone here was recently bemoaning the decline of copy editors and this
article seems like a great example, because it has nickel spelt "nickle" 4 out
of the 9 times it appears.

------
noonespecial
I always wondered why fume hoods don't have a grating and pull from the bottom
as well. Seems like there'd be a great many situations in which this would be
handy.

~~~
alan-crowe
But what do you do with the sinkers? You can hardly send them up the chimney
and expect them to disperse into the heavens.

